# Haunted Hills Cemetery 2009 Walkthrough



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

This years haunt was very fun! We decided to make it into a walkthrough that went around the entire front and backyard. People really seemed to appreciate it, and all the hard worked paid off.
Here are the results...enjoy!!
PICTURE LINK Haunted Hills Cemetery 2009 pictures by Tyler45_photos - Photobucket


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My goodness, you had a yard loaded with things to look at! I can believe people appreciated your hard work.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Your yard haunt looks great!!! Lots of work.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, glad you like it! It is still mostly up, haven't gotten around to taking much down.haha


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very Nice Tyler! I love the butchers the best. That last one looks so gruesome. You have tons of detail in your haunt, it could a long time to walk thru if you looked at all the details. So many props I ma sure people who go thru get a nice Halloween overload.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job Tyler! You definitely worked hard and it shows.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

dam dude looks good -you've been busy


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm amazed at the sheer volume of stuff you've put together. Wow! I'll be you were the envy of the neighborhood.


----------

